# Goat Management Course?



## HereComesTheSun

So, I just graduated from Penn State with my B.S. in Psychology. Woohoo. I absolutely don't want to go back to school for another degree now that I have thousands in debt, but, for for kicks, I was looking on their ag college extension site and saw that they have an correspondence course for only $40 in Meat Goat Management. It's mostly advertised towards those already in production, but says that beginners and those without goats are encouraged to participate, also. Other than lurking on forums, I've been wanting to start networking and such, but, seeing as I'm still in that dying-from-morning-sickness stage of pregnancy, leaving the house for work alone has been a struggle. So I was thinking this would be a good way to start learning more  What do you guys think about courses like this? Have any of you taken something like it before?

This is the specific course I'm looking at: http://extension.psu.edu/courses/meat-goat


----------



## freedomstarfarm

You should take it! 
I think I will too. I raise dairy goats but love to learn and much info should apply to gaots in general. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

freedomstarfarm said:


> You should take it!
> I think I will too. I raise dairy goats but love to learn and much info should apply to gaots in general. Thanks for sharing this.


Awesome! I'm definitely going to register next week! :wahoo:

They also have courses on sheep, cattle, swine and other animal production. And a sheep shearing class I've emailed them for more information about.


----------



## IrishRoots

How cool!! I think you should do it and I just might join you!!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I am seriously thinking about joining also! No matter how much I read & how many notes I take I still feel lost!

I think I might look around for a Dairy goat class set!


----------



## crocee

ANYTHING you can learn to better your herd is worth it. With what you learn you will be equipped to help others in need.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

serenityfarmnm said:


> I am seriously thinking about joining also! No matter how much I read & how many notes I take I still feel lost!
> 
> I think I might look around for a Dairy goat class set!





IrishRoots said:


> How cool!! I think you should do it and I just might join you!!!


haha, Sweet!



crocee said:


> ANYTHING you can learn to better your herd is worth it. With what you learn you will be equipped to help others in need.


That's a good point that I hadn't considered - thank you for that!


----------



## IrishRoots

If you find a dairy one let me know!!!!! I would love to learn anything and everything I can.


----------



## Goats Rock

Sorry for your morning sickness! I went through it 4 times! Can you eat a few crackers and drink some flat (yuk) Ginger Ale when you first wake up? That can help calm your stomach! (I used to have afternoon sickness- not fun, I was working at a dairy farm!) It should pass, eventually! Good luck! The classes sound great, too!


----------



## mjgh06

Can you ask what health topics they cover? It sounds like a good course for meat production basics, but I would want to know if they will go into specifics on goat disease and illness or just an overview.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'm going to check it out, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goats Rock

I was poking around the Penn State site, they have a good article on Johne's disease in dairy cattle. It would probably 
apply to goats, too.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

Goats Rock said:


> Sorry for your morning sickness! I went through it 4 times! Can you eat a few crackers and drink some flat (yuk) Ginger Ale when you first wake up? That can help calm your stomach! (I used to have afternoon sickness- not fun, I was working at a dairy farm!) It should pass, eventually! Good luck! The classes sound great, too!


Thanks! I've been trying that first thing in the morning, keeping it right by the bedside, and it does seem to help. Thanks goodness  This week is, by far, an improvement from the last several weeks. I drove to Kentucky at the beginning of the month, about 520 miles, and was pulling over every twenty minutes  I can't imagine having to do physical labor right now - how did you survive! I've never been so thankful to have a desk job these past couple months


----------



## HereComesTheSun

mjgh06 said:


> Can you ask what health topics they cover? It sounds like a good course for meat production basics, but I would want to know if they will go into specifics on goat disease and illness or just an overview.


On the side of original page (unless you're on a phone, it appears they don't show up ) there are links to each individual lesson in the course that gives more details. Then you can click and see what exactly they discuss. Here's the direct link to the health topics page in case you're on a phone and they don't show: http://extension.psu.edu/courses/meat-goat/health

It looks like the Health topics Include:



> *The Normal Goat*
> One of the keys to managing any livestock operation is the ability to identify sick animals very early. However, in order to find illnesses, you should first understand what is a normal animal.
> 
> *Foot Rot*
> Foot rot is manageable and preventable. Prevention is the most important key to your farm operation.
> *
> Goat Internal Parasites*
> What are internal parasites? They are just "WORMS"! Goat producers across the United States are seeing both economic and production losses. Internal parasites are recognized as a prominent goat disease.
> 
> *Scrapie
> *Scrapie is a fatal, degenerative disease affecting the central nervous system of sheep and goats.
> 
> *Producer Responsibilities for Scrapie Eradication*
> The National Scrapie Eradication Program was started in 2000 with the goal of eradicating scrapie in the United States by the year 2010.
> 
> *Castrating Male Kids*
> Castration is a process that can be performed when male kids are just a few days old. Castration is the process of removing the testicles to prevent the development of aggressive behaviors.
> 
> *Disbudding Young Kids*
> One of the perils of working with goats can be dealing with their sharp horns.
> 
> *Miscellaneous Health Issues*
> There are several health issues that goat producers should be concerned about in addition to those mentioned in the other handouts.


And, furthermore, the *Miscellaneous Health Issues* includes:



> *Soremouth*
> Soremouth, also known as contagious ecthyma, is a highly contagious disease that is caused by a virus. Kids with the virus develop very sore blisters around their nose and mouth.
> 
> *Overeating Disease*
> A toxin produced by the bacteria Clostridium perfringens causes overeating disease or entertoxemia.
> 
> *White Muscle Disease*
> White Muscle Disease or stiff kid disease is caused by a deficiency of selenium, vitamin E or both.
> 
> *Listeriosis*
> Listeriosis or Circling Disease is caused by a bacteria that is found in high concentrations in moldy feed.
> *
> Meningeal Worm*
> Meningeal worm or brain worm is caused by a parasite that is carried by deer.
> 
> *Caprine Arthritis and Encephalitis (CAE)*
> Caprine arthritis and encephalitis or CAE is a disease that is common in dairy, but relatively rare in meat and fiber producing goats.
> *
> Caseous Lymphadenitis (CL)*
> Caseous lymphadenitis is a disease that causes abscesses to form in the lymph nodes and internal organs.
> 
> *Eye Problems*
> Goats can become affected with eye problems that come from infectious or environmental irritants.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Goats Rock

I just signed up for the course! Looks like it will be really interesting. (I've never done an online course- that will be the really
interesting part!)  Thanks again for posting about the course!


----------



## mjgh06

Thanks HereComesTheSun -that helped a Lot! I couldn't view it. I will definitely sign up.


----------



## kiddoe

I have just registered for the internet/email course and will be sending my payment in the mail tomorrow! I have seen this on the Penn State Ext courses a few times, but ignored it since it was only for meat goat production, but was convinced by Crocee that anything learned for the betterment of my herd (even though I only have 2 at the moment) would be benificial. I did more research on what the course offered and know that I will greatly increase my knowledge of goats and their care.

I am, however, a little intimidated since I don't have meat goats. The website did state that even if you don't have livestock as of yet, I could answer the questions based on what I plan to do, not that I plan to have meat goats, so I don't know... See where my intimidation comes from? You never know, the course itself may lead me into meat goats, I just get easily attached.

Anyway...I am still very excited. Since it seems there will be a few of us so far taking the course, Herecomesthesun, when you get the lesson packet, you should start up a meat goat discussion thread (in the meat goat forum) so we can discuss the lessons.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

kiddoe said:


> I have just registered for the internet/email course and will be sending my payment in the mail tomorrow! I have seen this on the Penn State Ext courses a few times, but ignored it since it was only for meat goat production, but was convinced by Crocee that anything learned for the betterment of my herd (even though I only have 2 at the moment) would be benificial. I did more research on what the course offered and know that I will greatly increase my knowledge of goats and their care.
> 
> I am, however, a little intimidated since I don't have meat goats. The website did state that even if you don't have livestock as of yet, I could answer the questions based on what I plan to do, not that I plan to have meat goats, so I don't know... See where my intimidation comes from? You never know, the course itself may lead me into meat goats, I just get easily attached.
> 
> Anyway...I am still very excited. Since it seems there will be a few of us so far taking the course, Herecomesthesun, when you get the lesson packet, you should start up a meat goat discussion thread (in the meat goat forum) so we can discuss the lessons.


Is there an option to send your payment via mail? I'm going to have to go back and look, I thought you had to pay with a cc.

I don't have any goats or livestock, so I'm a bit intimidated, too. But excited!  And I think that's a fantastic idea!


----------



## Dayna

I'm thinking about doing the internet version. Maybe the sheep one too. Anything I can learn about livestock will help this city girl that now has a farm!


----------



## HereComesTheSun

Dayna said:


> I'm thinking about doing the internet version. Maybe the sheep one too. Anything I can learn about livestock will help this city girl that now has a farm!


I was thinking of doing the sheep one, too, after completing this one. Lots of good resources 

I'm officially registered. Wooooo.


----------



## kiddoe

HereComesTheSun said:


> Is there an option to send your payment via mail? I'm going to have to go back and look, I thought you had to pay with a cc.
> 
> I don't have any goats or livestock, so I'm a bit intimidated, too. But excited!  And I think that's a fantastic idea!


Not sure if you found the payment option, but in case you didnt here's this :

If paying by check, please make check payable to *"Somerset County Cooperative Extension"* and Mail with a copy of your registration confirmation to:

*Livestock Home Study Course*
Penn State Extention Somerset County
6024 Glade Pike, Suite 101
Somerset, PA 15501

*Cancellation/Refund Policy*
Cancellations received up to *January 28, 2013, *will receive a refund. No refunds will be issued after this date.

The University reserves the right to cancel or postpone any event due to insufficient enrollment or other unforeseen circumstances. If an event is canceled or postponed, the university will refund registration fees but cannot be held responsible for other costs, charges, or expenses, including cancellation/change charges assessed by airlines or travel agencies.

P.S. In the memo, I would put your registration confirmation number/name.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

kiddoe said:


> Not sure if you found the payment option, but in case you didnt here's this :
> 
> If paying by check, please make check payable to *"Somerset County Cooperative Extension"* and Mail with a copy of your registration confirmation to:
> 
> *Livestock Home Study Course*
> Penn State Extention Somerset County
> 6024 Glade Pike, Suite 101
> Somerset, PA 15501
> 
> *Cancellation/Refund Policy*
> Cancellations received up to *January 28, 2013, *will receive a refund. No refunds will be issued after this date.
> 
> The University reserves the right to cancel or postpone any event due to insufficient enrollment or other unforeseen circumstances. If an event is canceled or postponed, the university will refund registration fees but cannot be held responsible for other costs, charges, or expenses, including cancellation/change charges assessed by airlines or travel agencies.
> 
> P.S. In the memo, I would put your registration confirmation number/name.


Thanks! I'll be putting my check in the mail on pay day :3


----------



## Goats Rock

I mailed my check yesterday! I am doing the online course but also ordered the CD.


----------



## ksevern

Langston University has an online course here
http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/qa.html
You can become a Certified Meat Goat Producer. Cost is $25 at the end of the course. However, you can just browse the info too.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

ksevern said:


> Langston University has an online course here
> http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/qa.html
> You can become a Certified Meat Goat Producer. Cost is $25 at the end of the course. However, you can just browse the info too.


What does it mean to be a certified meat goat producer? Is that something anyone who begins a production eventually needs to be certified as?


----------



## mjgh06

*University of Maryland has Free Online Webinars in January and February
*

*2013 Winter Webinar Series: Breeding Better Sheep & Goats*

 A 2013 Winter Webinar Series, entitled "Breeding Better Sheep and Goats" will be held on consecutive Tuesdays in January and February.

January 22 - Part 1: Genetics 101
January 29 - Part 2: Breeding systems
February 5 - Part 3: Selection
February 12 - Part 4: Performance evaluation
February 19 - Part 5: Advanced genetic improvement​ A webinar is a seminar that is presented on the worldwide web. Anyone with an internet connection can participate. A high speed connection is recommended. Interaction is via a chat box.

Pre-registration is not necessary to participate in the webinars. The webinars are free and open to the first 100 people who sign-on.

On the day and time of the webinar, go to https://connect.moo.umd.edu/sschoen and sign-on as a guest. Provide a name and in parenthesis, put where you are from (county, state, or country). Example: John Doe (Calvert County) or Jane Doe (Montana).

If you are interested but unable to participate in one of the webinars, you can listen to the webinar recording(s) and download the associated PowerPoint presentation(s). Webinar recordings for all past webinars are available at www.sheepandgoat.com/recordings.html.

If you plan to participate in any of the webinars, please subscribe to the webinar listserv. If your e-mail address was on the webinar e-mail reflector list, it has been automatically added to the new listserv.
To subscribe to the webinar listserv, send an e-mail to [email protected]. In the body of the message, write: subscribe sheepgoatwebinars.

By subscribing to the webinar listserv, you will receive information about upcoming webinars. The listserv will also be used solicit input from webinar participants.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

Awesome!


----------



## ogfabby

In TN, a certified meat goat producer qualifies for tons of farm improvement grants. A friend of mine just had half of his expanded fencing paid for as well as a new buck grant. You have to be a certified producer and have a certain number of goats though. I think the number here is around 50 head.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I signed up for the Penn course. Registering was easy following the link online. 
Melissa thanks for sharing that info also will try and do them too.


----------



## kiddoe

mjgh06 said:


> *University of Maryland has Free Online Webinars in January and February*
> 
> *2013 Winter Webinar Series: Breeding Better Sheep & Goats*
> 
> A 2013 Winter Webinar Series, entitled "Breeding Better Sheep and Goats" will be held on consecutive Tuesdays in January and February.
> 
> January 22 - Part 1: Genetics 101
> January 29 - Part 2: Breeding systems
> February 5 - Part 3: Selection
> February 12 - Part 4: Performance evaluation
> February 19 - Part 5: Advanced genetic improvement ​A webinar is a seminar that is presented on the worldwide web. Anyone with an internet connection can participate. A high speed connection is recommended. Interaction is via a chat box.
> 
> Pre-registration is not necessary to participate in the webinars. The webinars are free and open to the first 100 people who sign-on.
> 
> On the day and time of the webinar, go to https://connect.moo.umd.edu/sschoen and sign-on as a guest. Provide a name and in parenthesis, put where you are from (county, state, or country). Example: John Doe (Calvert County) or Jane Doe (Montana).
> 
> If you are interested but unable to participate in one of the webinars, you can listen to the webinar recording(s) and download the associated PowerPoint presentation(s). Webinar recordings for all past webinars are available at www.sheepandgoat.com/recordings.html.
> 
> If you plan to participate in any of the webinars, please subscribe to the webinar listserv. If your e-mail address was on the webinar e-mail reflector list, it has been automatically added to the new listserv.
> To subscribe to the webinar listserv, send an e-mail to [email protected]. In the body of the message, write: subscribe sheepgoatwebinars.
> 
> By subscribing to the webinar listserv, you will receive information about upcoming webinars. The listserv will also be used solicit input from webinar participants.


Do you know what time the webinars are to start? I have entered the room and was told to wait until the instructor enetered the room. I waited and waited!

Also, I tried to subscribe by sending an email as stated in the instructions, but the responding email said 'unknown command ask for help" and also had a bunch of chinese symbols.


----------



## kiddoe

I have kept a window open to the webinar all day and finally I see some life there!  The webinar starts at 7 pm, eastern time.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

kiddoe, it doesn't start until 7pm, but the room is open now. I'm logged in two hours early in case there's a lot of people :3


----------



## chapinranch

here is a great site as well

First webinar tonight - 7 p.m. EST

Breeding Better Sheep & Goats: Genetics 101 by Susan Schoenian

Log onto https://connect.moo.umd.edu/sschoen/ Enter as a guest.


----------



## HereComesTheSun

chapinranch said:


> here is a great site as well
> 
> First webinar tonight - 7 p.m. EST
> 
> Breeding Better Sheep & Goats: Genetics 101 by Susan Schoenian
> 
> Log onto https://connect.moo.umd.edu/sschoen/ Enter as a guest.


Yup, we've been talking about that one just now! I'm excited 

I'm logged in under "Emily." Anyone else logging in for this webinar?


----------



## mama2cntrykids

Thanks for the great info!! I will talk to dh about signing up for both of them. We don't have Boers yet, but plan to this Spring.


----------



## neubunny

suggestion for the morning sickness -- try the acupressure bracelets designed for seasickness. Worked for me when I had to commute by train with morning sickness.


----------



## mjgh06

You can also view previous webinars for free from University of Maryland. 
http://www.sheepandgoat.com/recordings.html


----------



## Goats Rock

I finally got an email from the instructor at Penn State for the class that starts tomorrow! 
I hope that my old brain can remember how to study! It's been a long time since college! 
Has anyone else that is taking the class gotten an email from him? It threw me off when I saw his name
and the subject was Meat Goat! At first I thought it was spam, then took a chance and opened it!


----------



## kiddoe

Goats Rock said:


> I finally got an email from the instructor at Penn State for the class that starts tomorrow!
> I hope that my old brain can remember how to study! It's been a long time since college!
> Has anyone else that is taking the class gotten an email from him? It threw me off when I saw his name
> and the subject was Meat Goat! At first I thought it was spam, then took a chance and opened it!


I got mine, too. I'm unsure how to answer some of the questions since I probably won't ever have a meat goat operation. I only wanted to expand my knowledge! I will probably be more into the dairy goat production. I only have two goats at the moment, a wether and non-pregnant/non-lactating doe. Can't do too much with this pair, except love them that is. Come spring time, they can keep the weeds and brush down around the farm...


----------



## kiddoe

HereComesTheSun, have you opened up a thread for the meat goat course, yet? I think I'm gonna need some suggestions on how to answer the questions about my plans on a meat goat production. I honestly don't have a plan!


----------



## Goats Rock

I am not sure how to answer the questions, do I copy and paste to Word, then email it back? I am not a good computer person-
and my computer guru aka. my son, is away at college!


----------



## kiddoe

Goats Rock said:


> I am not sure how to answer the questions, do I copy and paste to Word, then email it back? I am not a good computer person-
> and my computer guru aka. my son, is away at college!


You can type your answers after you click reply to the message. The questions will come up then you can type in your answers. If the questions are close together, just make sure you click send only after you finish typing your answers and your proof read! 

I think the email explains a couple of ways you can email your answers.


----------



## Brink4

Did any of you finish this course? How was it? Is it still offered?


----------

